# TTW Live Competition #1



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

Need a reason to join this competition? Click here and find out why you should

Since Clayy9 stopped running these, I figured I might as well keep doing it (it's fun, why wouldn't I?)

Date: Sunday, August 21, 2011
Place: TwistTheWeb.com

Schedule:

```
2x2     9:00 ET  (1:00 GMT) - Avg 12
3x3     9:45 ET  (1:45 GMT) - Avg 12
OH      10:30 ET (2:30 GMT) - Avg 12
Mag     11:15 ET (3:15 GMT) - Avg 5
MMag    12:00 ET (4:00 GMT) - Avg 5
Break   until 1:30 ET  (5:30 GMT)
4x4     1:30 ET  (5:30 GMT) - Avg 5
5x5     2:15 ET  (6:15 GMT) - Avg 5
Pyra    3:00 ET  (7:00 GMT) - Avg 12
Sq-1    N/A ET  (7:45 GMT) - Avg 12
Mega    3:45 ET  (8:30 GMT) - Avg 5
```
*Magics will be help in the 3x3 section*
6x6 and 7x7 may be held, depending on the number of people willing to compete (and extra time)

_Event List_


Spoiler



*2x2:*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: cuberkid10, wballard, aminayuko, Hershey, chicken9290

*3x3:*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: cuberkid10, wballard, aminayuko, Hershey, chicken9290, WebCamCuber

*OH*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, Waffo, Hershey, chicken9290

*Magic*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: cuberkid10, theZcuber

*Master Magic*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: _None_

*4x4*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, Waffo, Hershey, WebCamCuber

*5x5*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko, WebCamCuber

*Pyraminx*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: aminayuko*, Waffo

*Square-1*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: _None_

*Megaminx*
Host: theZcuber
Competitors: cuberkid10, aminayuko*, Odder

* Competitor not sure if the can participate (or in my case have the parts by then)



Competitors:

```
Forum Name / TTW Name
theZcuber  / thezcuber
cuberkid   / cuberkid10
wrbcube    / wballard
aminayuko  / aminayuko
Waffo      / ?
Odder      / ?
Hershey    / Hershey
chicken9290/ ?
N/A        / WebCamCuber
```
To sign up, please include your TTW username and the competitions you wish to compete in.
If you kibitz, or otherwise don't complete a round, it is counted as a DNS, with one exception.
If you cannot complete a round for a reason that is not under your control, you may redo the missed rounds sometime after that event but before I upload the results.
The results will be uploaded here, in this post. 

Registration is open, but will be closed on 8/20 at 8:00 PM EDT


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

By the way - if you cannot make it to a certain round then you must PM me before the round is supposed to start.
I will wait in the room for 5 minutes max, and if no one shows then I will leave.

If you do not show up for a round you signed up for, you will be displayed in the results, although all solves will be DNS.

Most importantly, if you do not show up to 2 or more rounds you signed up for (and didn't notify me you won't show) then you will not be able to participate in the next _n_ competition(s), where _n_ is the number of rounds minus one you did not show up to.

Hope you understand why I'm doing this.

theZcuber


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Since Clayy9 stopped running these, I figured I might as well keep doing it (it's fun, why wouldn't I?)
> 
> Date: Sunday, August 21, 2011
> Place: TwistTheWeb.com
> ...



who said he stopped running these he just had one last week. NUMBER 6


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

> Yeah. Anyway, this is the last of these competitions from me. Not that anyone (except maybe aminayuko) cares.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Competition-6&p=621456&viewfull=1#post621456


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Competition-6&p=621456&viewfull=1#post621456


 
O that makes sense. yeah they are fun when i decide to come. but usually it becomes stupid because of his passwords. if you forget to sign up then your left out of the fun


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah registration will close, but registration is essentially just so I know what speedsolving name to put with what TTW name (plus whether or not to skip a certain event due to no one showing up)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

Just put the event list in a spoiler (to save space)


I'm also going setting up a "points" system, which will essentially be used for rewards. Rewards system will be as follows:
1st place in each event gets full points value
2nd place in each event gets 2/3 points value (rounded up)
3rd place in each event gets 1/3 points value (rounded up)
2x2 - 10 points
3x3 - 15 points
OH - 15 points
Magic - 5 points
MMagic - 5 points
4x4 - 15 points
5x5 - 20 points
Pyra - 10 points
Sq-1 - 10 points
Mega - 20 points


Now you're probably wondering, what's all these points for??!!! 
The top 3 people will get money back from my store. This money back is essentially, for 1 month (so until Sept. 21), any purchases you make from CuberShop you will get money back. How much? Well, it depends on how much you order. You will receive $n back, where n is the number of items you ordered (excluding stickers)

Hope this gives people some incentive to join.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw shucks, why not?

TTW: cuberkid10

2x2, 3x3, 5x5, pyraminx, megaminx, magic


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

Why not what?


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 14, 2011)

two questions, 1, can you stock up on lanlan 2x2s and 2, are you doing the comp. every week?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 14, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Why not what?


 
I was saying to myself, why not do it? It sounds fun and theres no reason for me not to.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2011)

Aminayuko, I actually just got a shipment today. It should be up tomorrow

I was disputing every week or every other week.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 14, 2011)

TTW: wballard
2x2, 3x3


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 15, 2011)

sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5, and maybe pyraminx and megaminx (i ordered the pyraminx and megaminx)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

crap! I can't compete because I've got CANADIAN OPEN HEEHEE good luck to the competitors


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

1:45 AM for 3x3?
Urgh... I can't do this then.


----------



## E3cubestore (Aug 15, 2011)

Our company would be interested in sponsoring prizes for a contest like this, do you think this would be feasible or generate more interest?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> crap! I can't compete because I've got CANADIAN OPEN HEEHEE good luck to the competitors


 
Same


----------



## cubernya (Aug 15, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1:45 AM for 3x3?
> Urgh... I can't do this then.


 
It's 1:45 PM for GMT...



E3cubestore said:


> Our company would be interested in sponsoring prizes for a contest like this, do you think this would be feasible or generate more interest?



I'm not sure how this would work out because I'm offering discounts at my store for the top 3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think E3 sponsering the contest would generate much more interest.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should do it though because my store is offering discounts, and I don't know what they would give as prizes


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'm not sure if I should do it though because my store is offering discounts, and I don't know what they would give as prizes


 
They have a larger choice of cubes to buy.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2011)

They'd probably say like, for this event and this place, you get 'x'.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

Hershey I just added like 6 things today  I'm expanding


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Hershey I just added like 6 things today  I'm expanding


 
Oh ok cool.


----------



## E3cubestore (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, even though we do have a significantly larger variety of cubes, we are still expanding, but that doesn't really matter.

I'll talk with my business partner, and all parties that would be concerned, perhaps we will host our own competition on twisttheweb.com in partnership with the twisttheweb owner himself.

I just want to make sure that if we have a competition, we are not giving away prizes to cheaters 

But I think that it is great that you are giving discounts for the winners.

The prizes I'm thinking would be like Shengshou 5x5x5's, Zhanchis, some of the latest hot cubes.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

E3 I decided it doesn't really make that much of a difference if you sponsor it (in terms of between stores), so I think it's all right if you do. However, I will personally guarantee that prizes do not go to cheaters, so you don't have to worry about that.

Also, just a quick question to you, is it going to be prizes given to winners of each event (or specific events if wanted) or the top 3 people overall


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to practice so I can place on Sunday. I would love money back or prizes or whatever is happening.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm assuming E3 is going to provide prizes, and I'm giving $1 back on each cube ordered (excluding stickers)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2011)

lol$1
sunday....
k I'll be there for OH and 4x4 and pyra


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2011)

You might want to contact E3 before Sunday to make sure.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 16, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> Yes, even though we do have a significantly larger variety of cubes, we are still expanding, but that doesn't really matter.
> 
> I'll talk with my business partner, and all parties that would be concerned, perhaps we will host our own competition on twisttheweb.com in partnership with the twisttheweb owner himself.
> 
> ...


 
I like this! You can count on me for every single round of pyraminx and megaminx


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol$1
> sunday....
> k I'll be there for OH and 4x4 and pyra



It's already cheap prices and free shipping worldwide...



cuberkid10 said:


> You might want to contact E3 before Sunday to make sure.



I'll contact them in a couple minutes to confirm they're providing prizes


----------



## E3cubestore (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright, I've been thinking about this, and I'm not sure I'm quite ready, our company is insanely busy with a youtube competition we're sponsoring and some other stuff, so we'll sponsor the next competition. That will give people plenty of time to hear about it, so there will be more competition as well.

Sorry for the letdown if anybody had their hopes up too soon.

Our company has been sponsoring some stuff lately and it has been loads of fun, so I think this will also be a good venue, I'll post again once I talk to Evan, the other owner.

Sound good guys?


----------



## jrb (Aug 16, 2011)

TTW:jrb

3x3, Pyraminx


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Aug 16, 2011)

TTW: deweyspunkis

2x2, 3x3, magic, master magic, pyraminx


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you ever think about sponsering the contest with prizes from your own store?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Did you ever think about sponsering the contest with prizes from your own store?


 
I currently have no sales, and as such don't have any money to pay for prizes to give away.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

TTW name: Hershey

2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4


----------



## asportking (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd compete, except I'll be gone somewhere without internet access on sunday


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone else signing up?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 17, 2011)

i will be competing in 3x3, 2x2, oh


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

Registration closes tomorrow at 8PM eastern! Just as a reminder to everyone, if you cannot make it and you have signed up, tell me before it starts or else...


----------



## Hershey (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't wait! And I might be able to get a stackmat timer 

What do the Gen 1 and Gen 2 timers look like?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 20, 2011)

So sorry for the rediculously short notice, but I'm occupied tomorrow. The competition will be held on TUESDAY, as I'm also occupied Monday. 

If you cannot make it Tuesday, post here or PM me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't we do it next weekend? Weekdays are pretty inconvienent for most people.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

I was thinking about that, but I figured lots of people wouldn't want to wait


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2011)

can't make tuesday....


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 21, 2011)

I cant make Tuesday either. I cant cube on weekdays.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

If enough people want it to be next weekend (Saturday or Sunday) it shall be next weekend.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, next week is a better idea.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright well from the people that posted, it sounds as though people want it next Saturday/Sunday. Now the question is, which day?

Also, if you wish to, you can still register until Thursday 5PM Eastern Time


----------



## jrb (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunday.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 21, 2011)

Saturday, people go to chruch on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

Saturday, because Saturday is before Sunday.

Cubing is FUN FUN FUN FUN.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 22, 2011)

i guess sunday, because i need homework time on saturday

one question, what if you win more than once?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

If you win more than one event then only the top 3 events you win count towards rewards (didn't I say that?)


----------



## Hershey (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering, the Alpha V on your store is the original one right? It is not the Alpha V-F (Alpha V Feng)?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Talk about going way off-topic, but no


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 22, 2011)

i meant what if you win 1st place in one week and 1st in the following week?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh what happens with the month haha

Basically, it's one month from your last top 3 finish (so no winning 1st place one week 3rd place next week you get 2 months)


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 22, 2011)

so is e3cubestore giving prizes?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

No


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope it's on Saturday...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

*TTW Live Competition #1 shall be held on Saturday, August 27*

I actually didn't look at the dates before, but my mom's birthday is the 28th, so I don't know if I'll be going anywhere (highly doubt it, but possible)


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 26, 2011)

_Nice competition you have there._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## mmitchev (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it too late to register?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 26, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> Is it too late to register?


 
Yes. You should come back for the second competition though!


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 26, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> O that makes sense. yeah they are fun when i decide to come. but usually it becomes stupid because of his passwords. if you forget to sign up then your left out of the fun


 
_That is an easy fix, if someone were to have told me about that._



theZcuber said:


> *TTW Live Competition #1 shall be held on Saturday, August 27*
> 
> I actually didn't look at the dates before, but my mom's birthday is the 28th, so I don't know if I'll be going anywhere (highly doubt it, but possible)


 
_You might want to change the date on the first post._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 26, 2011)

Tomorrow @ 9 AM Eastern 2x2 starts


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

1 hour left...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

?? 9 am Eastern was 6 minutes ago....


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought the east was in EDT right now? So when they say 9 am eastern, that means 10 am EDT?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm, I guess. That might be why nobody is there.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_If theZcuber doesn't show up in 8 minutes, I'll host it (if that is OK with everyone)._


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

That is, if anyone shows up to the competition in the first place.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_That too._


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

My times

2x2: 6.51 avg12


Spoiler



7.18 U R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F U'
5.06	U2 F R F2 U2 F R2 U' R' U'
6.15	R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U F' R
7.87	U2 R F2 R U F' R' U2 F R'
5.40	F U' F' U2 F2 R U F' R' F'
6.68	U' R' U' R F U R2 U' F R
6.15	R U R' U F2 U F U R' F2
7.50	F' U' F' U' F R2 U F U' R
7.45	F2 R F' U2 F U R U2 F R
5.66	R F' R' U' R U2 F' R F U
9.19	R U' F U' R2 F R F U R'
4.84	F U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U F U2



3x3:
4x4:
OH:


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_Next competition (3x3) starts in 30 minutes._


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can I unsignup for 5x5 and sign up for 4x4?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_I can't make that decision, but I will record your times for 4x4 if you decide to do that (assuming theZcuber doesn't show up by then)._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry everyone! Thank you Clayy9 for starting it up in place of me, with no prior notification.

I WILL be running everything from here on out.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_No problem. I'll PM you the 2x2 results._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks

Also, cuberkid, you're fine not showing up, since you said so before the event started!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

Zcuber, we shouldnt be starting OH right now, east is in EDT right now, so 10:30 eastern is 11:30 EDT.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh you started it on EST...I put ET meaning it changes with daylight time (thus right now it's EDT)

Oh well


----------



## Hershey (Aug 27, 2011)

3x3 starts in like 6 minutes.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes I see where you're going now lol...you're basically starting everything based off of EST (which I didn't intend)

*Also, the "break" in the middle will be cut short, due to the hour delay*...You will be expected to show up on time


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Megaminx will start at 3:45 EDT, due to sq-1 not being held


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Im so confused. In how much time does 4x4 start, or did i already miss it?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

_I believe that 4x4 starts in 32 minutes._


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. Everything is following the original schedule from here on out (4x4 starts in 26 minutes, at 1:30 EDT)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

Megaminx is just happening throughout the day between events, so if you plan on watching, don't


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2011)

*RESULTS*

*The Results*

2x2
*1st - cuberkid10* 3.83, 3.25, 3.74, 3.78, 4.19, (2.77), 2.78, 3.61, 3.65, 3.60, (4.22), 3.82 = 3.63
*2nd - Hershey* 7.18, 5.06, 6.15, 7.87, 5.40, 6.68, 6.15, 7.50, 7.45, 5.66, (9.19), (4.84) = 6.51
*3rd - aminayuko* 9.76, 8.23, 9.77, 9.49, 8.54, 9.58, (14.19), 9.90, 12.38, 10.86, 10.61, (6.93) = 9.91
DNS - wballard, chicken9290

3x3
*1st - cuberkid10* 13.98, 12.54, 13.29, 12.45, 12.99, 14.29, 14.14, (12.25), 13.70, (15.71), 14.05, 14.00 = 13.54
*2nd - Hershey* 20.35, 18.19, 18.08, 18.66, (15.24), 18.79, 18.20, 17.06, (23.98), 19.17, 18.83, 21.94 = 18.93
*3rd - aminayuko* 18.76, 25.01, 21.52, 22.75, 19.70, 26.93, 19.22, 23.38, 20.27, 21.37, 21.17, 23.23 = 21.76
DNS - wballard

3x3 OH
*1st - Odder* 16.27, 21.86, 16.14, 18.76, (12.98), (42.94), 22.16, 19.18, 18.58, 18.44, 21.23, 16.28 = 18.89
*2nd - Hershey* 23.89, (8.53), 24.89, 25.27, 24.86, 21.47, 27.97, (20.68), 23.69, 22.83, 24.67, 25.16 = 24.36
*3rd - aminayuko* (1:03.28), 1:01.98, 48.14, 55.79, 43.71, 56.72, 1:00.83, 45.65, 45.91, 45.74, (41.70), 1:00.43 = 52.39
DNS - Waffo, chicken9290

Magic
*1st - theZcuber* 0.82, (0.79), 0.84, (DNF), 0.80 = 0.82

4x4
*1st - cuberkid10* 1:01.66, 57.12, 57.21, (56.30), (1:06.43) = 58.66
*2nd - Hershey* (DNF), (1:32.21), 1:24.93, 1:23.68, 1:21.97 = 1:26.94
*3rd - aminayuko* (2:11.94), 2:07.25, 1:59.08, 1:57.69, (1:46.84) = 2:01.34
DNS - Waffo

5x5
*1st place - aminayuko* 4:37.43, (3:45.80), (5:19.05), 4:23.87, 4:43.17 = 4:34.82
*2nd place - cuberkid10* (DNF), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF

Pyraminx
*1st - Odder* 2.70, 4.53, 3.04, 4.01, 4.45, 4.24, 3.66, 2.75, 2.89, (4.97), 3.52, (2.60) = 3.58
*2nd - aminayuko* 30.09, 13.29, 15.51, 20.39, 19.56, 16.30, 13.24, 14.35, (9.17), (30.45), 18.83, 20.78 = 18.22
DNS - Waffo


Megaminx
*Odder* 58.59, 56.64, 56.62, (54.31), (1:03.22) = 57.28
*cuberkid10* 2:18.99, 1:43.17, 1:31.67, 1:51.14, 1:39.98+ = 1:44.76
*aminayuko* 6:06.71, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF


Podium

1st place - cuberkid10 - 68 points
2nd place - aminayuko - 53 points
3rd place - Odder - 45 points
4th place - Hershey - 37 points
5th place - theZcuber - 5 points

Odder, aminayuko, and cuberkid10 will all receive $1 off everything they purchase on my site (excl. stickers) for the next month!

Banned - Did not show to 2+ events
wballard - 1 competition
chicken9290 - 1 competition
Waffo - 2 competitions


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 27, 2011)

totally forgot about this.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

The next competition will be held on the 12th. I can't do it next weekend because I have other stuff planned, and on Saturdays I have classes early in the morning (until like 12:30 - 1:00 or so)

So it looks like it'll be happening every week on Sundays (every week I can do it anyway)


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 28, 2011)

lol, for 2x2 i didn't get a DNS


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh whoops...for some reason I overlooked your name when it was literally right in front of me. I'll remove it


----------

